# Duane Sand



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

One of my buddies is working on his campaign right now. What do you guys know of him if anything?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey maybe not a bad choice...It might be a good idea to have at least one vetern on our team.

http://www.duanesand.com/index.html


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

"Duane Sand is going down!!!"


----------



## Pesticidal (May 10, 2004)

He's a lot more "gun friendly" than Pomeroy. This may be the Republican's best chance for a Congress seat.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

I know someone who served on Sand's sub, the man's own crew supported Conrad when Sand ran against him in '00. He may be an improvement over Liffrig, but he's gotta quit trying to tell NorDakotans that gay marriage will soon be legal here, it ain't gonna happen. It's just a sh***y election-year ploy.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:sniper: gay marriage....any fed or wanna be fed that likes gay marriage absolutly does not have my support in any way. That is about the stupidest thing the politicians have ever come up with, sorry to say it but what a bunch of **** they must be. :evil:


----------

